# Pro Style Solid Dumbbell Handles



## boyley1984 (Mar 28, 2009)

anyone know any online uk stores the sell these handles

sorry guys didnt release this is in bulking and gaining weight forum


----------



## boyley1984 (Mar 28, 2009)

anyone?????????????


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

What do you mean by handles?

Physical Company - Pro-style Barbells & Dumbells

I get this from just a simple search but im not clear what you mean by handles.


----------



## boyley1984 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ste_F said:


> What do you mean by handles?
> 
> Physical Company - Pro-style Barbells & Dumbells
> 
> I get this from just a simple search but im not clear what you mean by handles.


i mean the handles only without weights, that link you sent are the hadles iam looking for but they come with the weights on


----------

